# Chroma-Key Luminanz-Key warum gehen meine erstellten images nicht?



## JoelEymard (22. März 2005)

Yo leute, Bin ssooooo am verzweifeln das es keinen Wert mehr hat  
nee, aber folgendes nervt mich schon:

Habe nach langem Hinunher überlegen die CANON MVX10i Cam gekauft. Nach einigen Tests mit dem Manual in der anderen Hand bin ich zu diesen Chroma Zeugs gekommen und hab das natürlich gleich ausprobiert.
Hat auch geklappt, ABER...
na ja um es anständig zu sagen, " es sind schon nicht unbedingt die Motive welche ich für mich benutzen würde.
So hat es ein News Magazin Motiv das ich verwendet habe. 
Um das weiter / genauer anzuschauen dachte ich, wenn schon im Handbuch was drinsteht von "Motive selber erstellen", dann fange ich an und verändere mal ein bestehendes. Also ..
- eine Kopie der Datei erstellt
- dieses File editiert und ein paar Dinge dazu kreiert (siehe beilage jpg)
- das ganze wieder als JPG abgespeichert und wieder auf die Card gespeichert.

Wenn ich nun den CardMix Button drücke und versuche die Aufnahme mit meiner Datei darüber zu machen, bekomme ich eine Error-Message welche mir so etwas sagt wie:" Diese Datei kann nicht verwendet werden".
Habe danach versucht meine Datei genau gleich zu benennen wie die originale aber ohne Erfolg. Selbige Message!

Meine Frage:

Wer macht das evtl. schon etwas länger und versteht dieses Chroma Zeugs ein wenig?

WO kann ich ein Manual (Anforderungsprofil) finden was in so einer Datei drin sein darf/muss, ...
    - wie gross es max. sein darf, 
    - welchen Blauwert man nehmen muss.
    - usw.

Ich hatte denselben Wert vom Original genommen.
Mit Photoshop CS (und der Pipette) gab es dann so'n Wert wie R:24. G:25: B:224 oder so ähnl. Müsste das nicht eher ein genauer BLAUWERT sein wie "0000FF [R:0 G:0 B:255]" oder so

Uebrigens habe ich ein solches Image beigelegt. ich hoffe ich habe das richtig gemacht - es war das erste Img beim posten in einem Forum :-( 

WER KANN MIR HELFEN?

Gruss aus Basel Joel

PS:
Zusatzfrage: Ich nehme mal an dass die anderen (Beispw. Kamera-Chroma-Key) dieselben blauwerte verwendet?


----------



## blount (22. März 2005)

Hi JoelEymard,

warum löst du dein Problem nicht mit einer
Maske. Dein blaues Rechteck ist ja auch 
ein statisches Bild.

Hier die Anleitung:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147733.html&highlight=blount


----------



## JoelEymard (22. März 2005)

Hallo back,

Eine Maske? Anderst gesagt einen bereich der Durchsichtig ist? Siweit ich weiss muss die Datei ein JPG sein, oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Oder habe ich das Wort Maske schief reinbekommen 

Evtl. hast Du genug Zeit das einem Newbie einzutrichtern? Ich wäre auch sehr dankbar.

Thanx im Voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------



## blount (22. März 2005)

Das ist eigentlich relativ einfach zu erklären.
In einer Maske legt du normalerweise die sichtbaren
bereiche in weisser Farbe an und die Bereich eine
Filmes der nicht zu sehen sein soll wird schwarz
gefüllt (so wie das in dem angegebenen Thread gemacht
worden ist).

Das heisst die Maske kann jedes erdenkliche Format
haben (jpeg, tif, psd, bmp, gif... alle Formate die
Premiere importieren kann. Dann legst du dein Hinter-
grundbild in die unterste Ebene und den Film der
darin erscheinen soll in die mittlere. Die Maske dann
in die obere.

Dann wie im angegebenen thread verfahren!


----------



## blount (22. März 2005)

Hier ist die original Datei zum Masken
Thread:

Wie gesagt, 
1. Ebene deine Maske
2. Dein Film der eingepasst wird
3. Dein Hintergrund (statisch)


----------



## JoelEymard (22. März 2005)

Hallo nochmal,
Ich danke Dir für die prompte Hilfe. Nun meine ich das ganze eher verstehen zu können und werde das natürlich (spät. Ostern) versuchen.
Ich dachte, dass man während des filmens dieses Chroma Ding über den Film zu legen hat, 
aber diese Variante scheint noch viel besser, weil man dann den Film in original und ohne Maske darüber hat und danach nur da etwas unterlegen kann wo man das gerade möchte und der Film selber bleibt unangetastet.

Das habe ich nun auch bei den EFFECTS begriffen. Besser "danach" im PC als immer im FIlm  besser und es hat erst noch mehr davon ;-)

Also, thanx again und gute Zeit

Joel


----------

